# anyone use hazel wood necklace for reflux?



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

i bought one, and honestly, although im sold that the amber necklaces work for teething, im on the fence about the hazel wood. anyway, ever since ds2 wore it a couple nights ago, he seemed MORE irritated.

im reading the inspired by finn website but im not getting an answer that i need. you know how when you try a new face wash, sometimes you get all pimply because the new face wash is bringing out all the dirt and causing temporary pimples? (thats what ive heard anyways and it seems to happen to me) ... can the same be applied to a hazel wood necklace? is he getting more acidic before the acidity goes down? am i making any sense at all? lol


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

I cannot imagine how wearing a wooden necklace could possibly be helpful for reflux.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowflake777*
> 
> I cannot imagine how wearing a wooden necklace could possibly be helpful for reflux.


haha, thats what my cynical side is saying! but i was cynical about the amber necklace and now i recommend it to everyone i know, so since the website that i got the amber necklace (inspired by finn) also sells the hazel wood, i thought id give it a shot. cant hurt, right?


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CherryBombMama*
> 
> haha, thats what my cynical side is saying! but i was cynical about the amber necklace and now i recommend it to everyone i know, so since the website that i got the amber necklace (inspired by finn) also sells the hazel wood, i thought id give it a shot. cant hurt, right?


Well, worst case scenario you have a nice necklace.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

It might hurt him if, because you're using the wooden necklace, you don't look for other solutions, thus letting his situation get worse. Though I can't see how the necklace itself would hurt him. How old is your son? What acid reflux symptoms is he having?


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeymom*
> 
> It might hurt him if, because you're using the wooden necklace, you don't look for other solutions, thus letting his situation get worse. Though I can't see how the necklace itself would hurt him. How old is your son? What acid reflux symptoms is he having?


Ok yeah, you have a point there.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeymom*
> 
> It might hurt him if, because you're using the wooden necklace, you don't look for other solutions, thus letting his situation get worse. Though I can't see how the necklace itself would hurt him. How old is your son? What acid reflux symptoms is he having?


he has silent gerd, and is 11m. im totally upset at our doctors because it took months for someone to properly diagnose his laryngomalacia, and after they finally did that, it took another month plus a specialist before they noticed the silent gerd. i had seen his symptoms since he was about a month old (choking,gagging,mouth smelling like spit up) but his doctor insisted he was gerd free, and after multiple doctors looked at him for his laryngomalacia, i assumed that the symptoms were related to the laryngo and not gerd, so it didnt occur to me to keep pressing the issue of gerd. so all this time he has been suffering, and the specialist said his throat is very inflamed and gave us medicine that ds2 occasionally keeps down, but thankfully today i am going to see a naturopath (sp?) who is going to test us for allergies and most likely set us on a no milk diet. we bought the necklace the day they told us it was gerd, because we know how he throws up medicine and that the natureopath appt wouldnt be for a while.

so i was just wondering if anyone else used the necklace and had any success?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Your poor baby! I'm so sorry!

Quote:


> i assumed that the symptoms were related to the laryngo and *not gerd*


A word about names, I don't know if there is a difference between GERD and a simple reflux disorder. But I don't think it matters. I will venture to say that his reflux disorder is a result of the laryngomalacia. I hadn't heard of laryngomalacia, looked it up and immediately guessed it causes reflux, especially in a baby. Sure enough, just from Wikipedia,

"Treatment of gastroesophageal reflux disease can also help in the treatment of laryngomalacia, since gastric contents can cause the back part of the larynx to swell and collapse even further into the airway."

So it's a real shame that doctors wouldn't conclude that immediately as well.







I'm so sorry your ds has been suffering like this.

I hope you continue to push the meds prescribed for him. I know it seems fruitless, as it tends to just come right back up. Keep at it.


----------

